
What if your business is neither a failure nor a success? - pheuberger
https://www.pheuberger.com/what-if-your-business-is-neither-success-nor-failure/
======
jaclaz
Assuming that the poster is also the Author, I hope that he will see these
notes (for what they are worth).

1) the site of CaptureKit is identical to thousands or millions of sites that
sell "vapourware" or this or that (in the intention of the Authors)
groundbreaking and disrupting "app" (which very often come out as non-working
or non-groundbreaking, or non-disrupting).

Since your target is "business" you probably need a more "serious" site.

2) The site completely fails to explain WHAT the app does (actually it does
explain it, but without examples or proppsed use cases it isn't at all clear).

Consider that a business user will look for a software to solve a practical
problem he/she has.

Only as an example I couldn't understand if CaptureKit only captures or also
has an intgrated OCR engine, and if it has one which one it has and whether it
can only recognize printed matter or also handwritten text and if it can which
kind of accuracy it has.

3) Cloud is not usually much appreciated by businesses, particularly when it
revolves around sensible (besides the privacy aspects) data. You'll have IMHO
to be much more explicit on the provisions the service has for data
protection.

4) A business user - nowadays and in the EU - will be VERY concerned about
GDPR, you simply canoot liquidate the issue with a sentence like:

>Oh, GDPR you say? Yep, we have that covered too.

That is the kind of approach that transmits (at least to me) the idea that you
spent all of five minutes to study the GDPR and implement a non-solution.
(mind you I am not talking of what you actually did, which might be excellent,
only of the impression you give to the reader)

